

Handbook of Practical Logic and Automated Reasoning - BrandonM
http://www.cambridge.org/gb/knowledge/isbn/item2327697/

======
BrandonM
The author of this book is John Harrison of Intel, where his knowledge of
automatic proofs is used in optimally designing chipsets. He is also the
author of HOL Light (<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~jrh13/hol-light/>), a program
that helps users prove mathematical theorems. The submission is a book that he
published in 2009 describing automated proofs, with a full implementation in
OCaml. When I was doing grad work back in 2007-2008, the source code that went
along with this book was invaluable in my work. I'm surprised that I haven't
seen much discussion about this book, which is definitely worth checking out.

Amazon has a few good reviews ([http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Practical-
Logic-Automated-Rea...](http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Practical-Logic-
Automated-Reasoning/product-reviews/0521899575)), and a CMU faculty member
wrote an extensive review
(<http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/avigad/Reviews/harrison.pdf>).

